# Tankmates for Gold barbs and SAE



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

I haven't posted here in a while, but I need some advice, so here's the deal. I just inherited a 20 gallon community tank from my brother, who was getting bored of it. pH is 7.5, and the temp is usually at ~84 because the blasted heater is broken and can't be adjusted anymore. It is currently housing 5 Gold barbs (_Puntius semifasciolatus_) and a Siamese algae eater (probably_ Crossocheilus siamensis_). I was wondering what types of tankmates would be suitable for this setup. What does everyone think?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

stick with other semi-aggressive fish.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

You could do a species only tank and get bunch more gold barbs, or other types of barbs.

Barbs are notorious fin nippers, so you dont want anything in the tank with long/flashy fins.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Semi aggressive. Or... You could give away/wait out the barbs and make a sorority? Haha.


----------



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

Would a Dwarf gourami work out, do you think? I was thinking of some Rummy-nose tetras or Cardinal tetras as well. I know they're all a bit flashy, but the barbs haven't displayed any fin-nipping behaviours as long as we've had them. They're quite peaceful little fish in my (admittedly limited) experience.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't add any more, would be my advice. All those fish are pretty large and barbs are active, so I'd call that fully stocked.


----------

